# DP/DR Recovery



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey you guys. My name is Dalton. I'm 17, ill be 18 in 5 days, and I am recovering from DP/DR. At least I think I am. I don't really know which one I have, but I'm guessing they're about equal. I've done a lot of research on this, on what I have. And the research has helped me so much. It helped me better understand DR/DP and what it is. Ill first start off with when and how I got DR/DP. About 3-5 months ago, (please don't judge me, I no longer smoke and I know its bad for you. I'm a very good person who wants help to get better) I was smoking marijuana in my room alone, and I just started having a panic attack. The following few minutes I was experiencing some sort of delusional reality. Everything looked like it was slowly moving like I was in a dream. After that night, I never felt that delusional reality anymore. It was just everything looked 2d ish if I payed attention too it. After a few months have passed, I feel much better than what I did before. I feel that I am now in the recovery stage. I still see the 2d ish when I notice it, which is any time I think about it. Its hard not to think about it unless I'm busy. Now why I'm here is I have some curious questions that I have been wondering for awhile. As of today, I still feel a light pressure behind my eyes, which I think is me thinking about it. But I'm not for sure? Any ideas on what that pressure is? I also still notice the 2d ish surroundings. This is the main thing that worries me the most. I don't like the 2d ish view. It makes me uncomfortable, but I tell my self not to worry about because its nothing harmful. I have been positive throughout this process. To me, its like a glass wall, and I can usually tell when its up or down. My other concern is I can't really tell the difference between reality (how I should feel) and the glass wall ( how it feels now). I guess its because I've been so use to it for a period of time now. I really want this passed me for two reasons, one because I don't want to live in a 2d isb world anymore, and 2 because I am in a vert serious relationship with this girl I met. She makes all of this disappear when I'm with her. And one thing I've noticed is that this disorder blocks your emotions. And that hurts my feelings so much because I literally sat down the other night and cried because I didn't want to live with not being able to love her. Knowing that I do. You guys, I really want this gone. And I will take any help and advice to get me healed. Thank you guys so much. You really have no idea how much it means to me. You guys are inspirations. I lookup to people who have recovered from this. Thank you so much


----------



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

I know its long you guys, but its mainly reading. Theres only like 2-3 questions. Please help


----------



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you man. I'm always a hopeful person. I know I will recover, its just a matter of time. You answered all my questions. Thank you so much. So I shouldnt worry about anything and just let it play through? Just literally live my life until it fades?


----------



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you. When I recover, is there any going back?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Theres always a chance of relapse as i had a few times. but i never really got down to why it happened in the first place. and I am through therepy now. dont worry about it though u will have all the tools to conquer it if u get it again and u will be able to get rid of it. And on the other hand u also may never experience it again. No point in worrying about the future though. get yourself through this and then put measures in place like looking after ur emotional health and staying away from drugs and u should be fine


----------

